# NaruSasu (warn:yaoi)



## shu-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

Tis SasuNaru...(yes I love themXD...if you don't like it you should'nt have opened this thread o.O)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sai (Apr 19, 2007)

i like yaoi and those are really good pics of SasuNaru. ARe you an artist of all these pics? i think i have seen them somewhere before but anyways nice pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## shu-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

no I can't draw so I'm publishing them on msn for my friend and decided to post'em in teh forum as well...i also think they are amazing thanks for your input>_<


----------



## natwel (May 27, 2007)

Don't worry, i know what I was getting, and yes I LOVE your artwork!!!


----------



## Rori (May 27, 2007)

shu-chan ♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Your friend go by  on DA?

Not trying to offend, but I've seen most of these before.

And the first and last definitely look like they're from a Japanese site.


----------



## Iruka (May 27, 2007)

Why don't you just post these at the SasuNaru FC instead of here? Here is for sharing artworks that you did yourself ne.  Also just so you don't get flamed, 'cause 1-2 you probably will if you don't. Put up some kind of warning at the top of the post saying that you "*Did Not Draw Them*" and "*Do Not Claim You Did*" just so the people who open the thread won't flame you for it.

Well, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pancake (May 27, 2007)

'tis hot


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2007)

Pretty images, although you do not claim them as your own it is still better to post somewhere that you didn't draw them just so that people don't yell at you for it.


----------



## Aeld (May 27, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Why don't you just post these at the SasuNaru FC instead of here? Here is for sharing artworks that you did yourself ne.  Also just so you don't get flamed, 'cause 1-2 you probably will if you don't. Put up some kind of warning at the top of the post saying that you "*Did Not Draw Them*" and "*Do Not Claim You Did*" just so the people who open the thread won't flame you for it.
> 
> Well, thanks for sharing.



I think Dobe said all that needs to be said there. 
This place is for original work.


----------



## miryam (Jun 19, 2007)

hey everyone, I like this thread. I wanna find more pics, where can I found some really good narusasu pics and just good naruto pics in general?
thnx!


----------



## Morwain (Jun 21, 2007)

Awww they're so adorable


----------



## Aki Hyuuga (Jun 21, 2007)

I love the growth one. its so well done.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 21, 2007)

I love it! Awesome job! *is horribly longing for SasuNaru action again in the manga*


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2007)

oh!! nice! thanks for shareing. *____*


----------



## GrenGoddess (Jun 26, 2007)

hey guys. naru X sasu fan n00b in the house XD 

i do not take credit any pic i am about to post (i cannot draw) or graphic work ( i am a comp retard)....just sharing some great stuff i found out of yaoi obsessed boredom XD

here is 44 pages of naruto yaoi (though some nice and funny sasuke X naruto stuff is there too)

Damn~, Matsuri. XD

here is the main forum i go to, the naru X sasu club there
[LonE]​_Nakagawa​_Shoko​_-​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren-Lagann​_OP​_Single​_-​_Sorairo​_Days​_(FLAC).rar

my debates on why sakura X sasuke is a complete impossibility and why naruto and sasuke have always been 'the one' ever since episode three

[LonE]​_Nakagawa​_Shoko​_-​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren-Lagann​_OP​_Single​_-​_Sorairo​_Days​_(FLAC).rar
[LonE]​_Nakagawa​_Shoko​_-​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren-Lagann​_OP​_Single​_-​_Sorairo​_Days​_(FLAC).rar

now for some cool pics ^^ (again i didnt create any of them just found them. kudos to the amazing artists ^^) 


Sound Episode 3



Damn~, Matsuri. XD



[LonE]​_Nakagawa​_Shoko​_-​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren-Lagann​_OP​_Single​_-​_Sorairo​_Days​_(FLAC).rar


here are my favorites that i found


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 28, 2007)

hey gren

thanks for all those confusing links

no really i saved them all for future references(when i need to see sasunaru love)


----------



## Yuki Uchiha (Jun 28, 2007)

i love it!!!!!


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 28, 2007)

am in the process of adding a few images from sasunaru fc...these are more chibi like but adorable...get thisthey have hairclips


*Spoiler*: __ 












you want mroe just ask me


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 29, 2007)

You should just post these in the SasuNaru FC, really. This place is only for artwork that you have done them yourself.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh shit, i don't like Yaoi, but this is amazing.


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

^ i agree...don't like yaoi, but it's colored beautifully.


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

oh i'm sorry...i thought it would be a good place to post it alot of people just don't go to random fanclubs so they would probaly never see these...i won't post anymore


----------



## Vongola (Jun 30, 2007)

lovely ^^ great art shu chan


----------



## GrenGoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

i checked. there are 2 fanart forums. ones for those you created yourself, and one for artworks you have found and want to share.

i think it is nice for these to be posted outside their club, that way other people who arent necessarily into the pairing, but appreciate art can see, love, and appreciate the beauty that is the sasuke X naruto relationship.

and yes pic spam me up shu chan XD


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

awwww gren u are so love

i'll add more soon if i don't get negged again


----------



## GrenGoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

well you have 486 narsasu club members who would un-neg you in an instant. so go for it!


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

alright then...


*Spoiler*: _moresasunaru-nonegsplease_ 



 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting

 Image Hosting


----------



## GrenGoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

oo only one that i have seen before. nice quality pics ^^


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

ahhh shucks...pleased


----------



## adenator (Jun 30, 2007)

cool all though im not the bigegst fan of yaoi


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah that's crazy. Do you have the source for the sites? I think they are soo the win ^o^~♥♥


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

ummmm most were from sasunaru fc....


----------



## GrenGoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

these are from the sasunaru and yaoi clubs at the forum i go to


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

they are wonderful......hey thats my job


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 30, 2008)

they r very good


----------



## Mobius (Apr 30, 2008)

Not a fan of yaoi, but the pictures themselves are very good. Nice job!


----------



## Grimmjow (May 1, 2008)

nicely                   done


----------



## Shirozaki (May 1, 2008)

Lol, I was about to go "ZOMFG, YOU DID THIS!?"

Lol. Anyway, those artworks look pretty good.


----------



## Misumi_chan (Jun 13, 2008)

Ohhh, I LOVE this couple!!!  (even though I'm not much for yaoi, though I do support it!!  )


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 24, 2010)

This is my fav Naruto couple. Just win, it is!



Crimson2Phoenix7 said:


> Oh shit, i don't like Yaoi, but this is amazing.





Freiza said:


> ^ i agree...don't like yaoi, but it's colored beautifully.





Misumi_chan said:


> Ohhh, I LOVE this couple!!!  (even though I'm not much for yaoi, though I do support it!!  )


Really? I find it so surprising that you guys don't like yaoi, but like these pics. I like that you have such open minds.


----------



## Zetsyou (Sep 24, 2010)

Too much gay shit... Exit


----------



## SweetMura (Sep 27, 2010)

Those are brilliant .


----------



## Sera (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome! I love the stages of growth one!


----------

